
Ask HN: Markdown to HTML - kotrunga
What is the proper way to &#x27;transpile&#x27; Markdown to HTML?<p>I know there are static site generators out there, this has already been done, etc. I&#x27;m curious about the best way to do it, and if you can, pointing me to an example.<p>Thank you so much!
======
ksherlock
In the beginning, there was the markdown.pl perl script (probably still
available on gruber's blog). It converted a markdown file to an HTML file. It
was probably also available as a wordpress plugin, which would convert
markdown text in the textarea box to HTML.

That pretty much covers Markdown to HTML conversion today - either a
standalone utility (markdown.pl, lowdown, commonmark, etc) or a library for
your preferred language (kramdown, cmark, etc).

I guess the only other advancement is markdown-savvy editors that render the
HTML in realtime as you type.

